# RAM, CPU's, GPU



## lion149

**Reduced Prices**

RAM:
1.       Super Talent $20
•         DDR2  2 x 512mb 667mhz




2.       Kingston $30
•         DDR2  1 x 2gb 667mhz




CPU’s:
•	Intel Celeron D 360 sl9kk@3.46ghz  (LGA 775) $10
•	Intel Pentium 4 @2.0ghz (PGA 478) $8
•	Intel Celeron D 345 @3.06ghz (PGA 478) $8 (1 Pending) (*1 CPU still available FS, I have 2)
•	Intel Celeron D @2.66ghz (PGA 478) $8




GPU’s:
1.       EVGA 8600GTS 256mb PCI-express $30





sorry about the huge pics ha


----------



## wolfeking

I may want the Celeron D @3.06. My computer has a 478 pin P4 in it. Is the Celeron a comprable processor?


----------



## lion149

It depends, but i see yours is rated at 2.53 ghz, you should run cpu-z and give me the exact specs. It really comes down to a battle between cache and bus speed. This CPU is rated at 3.06ghz/256/533.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, CPU-Z shows the following:
Name:Intel Pentium 4
Codename: Northwood             Brand ID: 9
Package: Socket 478 mPGA
Technology 0.13um    Core Voltage: 1.506 V
Specification: Intel(r) Pentium(r) 4 CPU 2.53Ghz
Family: F  Model: 2 Stepping: 9
EXT. Family: F Ext. Model: 2 Revision D1
Instructions: MMX,SSE (1,2)
Clocks (core 0)
Core Speed: 2527.2 Mhz
Multiplier: X19.0
Bus Speed 133.0 Mhz
Rated FSB: 532.0 Mhz 
Cashe:
L1 data: 8 KBytes 
Trace: 12 Kuops 
Level 2: 512 KBytes


----------



## lion149

In most instances the increase of 0.53 ghz should net better results, but in some cases you could have a slight decrease in performance because of the smaller cache, the FSB is the same @533, that is a wash. 
   I looked up the specs on your PC and noticed, for $15, I will send you the CPU and 512mb of DDR ram. You will see a noticeable increase in overall speed of the PC with 1gb of RAM and the CPU combined. Let me know if you are interested.

Summary: $15 (shipped)

1 x Celeron D (PGA478) @ 3.06ghz
1 x 512mb DDR RAM


----------



## wolfeking

I am definitely interested in that deal. 
It may be 3 dec before I have the money though. Will you still have it then?


----------



## lion149

Yep, I will put them aside for you, if you determine you do not wish to purchase these items please shoot me a message, thanks.


----------



## wolfeking

ok, thanks man. 

You dont have anymore 512 DDr sticks do you??


----------



## lion149

Yes i do, how many do you need/want?


----------



## wolfeking

how much would it be to ship the CPU and 4 512 DDR sticks of ram?? if you don't have 4 how much would it be for 2 (it runs dual channel)?

can you quote me the shipping to zip 27027?


----------



## lion149

bump


----------



## dave1701

I would like to buy the 2.66 ghz Celeron CPU!


----------



## wolfeking

snip.


----------



## wolfeking

I got lucky with the warranty, I will still send you the $50 usd on friday or saturday. thanks.


----------



## wolfeking

Paypal and PM sent. 
I am not sure on the paypal system but just PM me back if you need the home address for me. Thanks


----------

